# Pellet Envy Wins TOTY KCBS 2009...



## Greg Rempe (Dec 5, 2009)

*With their walk off win at Tempe, AZ!!  AWESOME!!*

Grand Champion: Pellet Envy
Reserve Champion: Rhythm 'n Que

Overall:
1	Pellet Envy
2	Rhythm 'n Que
3	I Smell Smoke
4	Sweet Peppers
5	Iowa's Smokey D's BBQ
6	Otis and the Bird
7	VRM Pit Crew
8	Smoked To the Bone
9	Notley Que
10	McFrankenBoo BBQ
11	Smoke 'N Tunes
12	BBQ Magic
13	Toys 4 BBQ'N
14	Three Little Pigs
15	All Hogs Go to Heaven
16	Whiskey Ranch BBQ
17	BBQ Bullies
18	Tex A Que
19	Bark-N-Chickens
20	Loot N' Booty BBQ
21	Smith Family Robinson
22	One Smoke Over the Line
23	Big Poppa Smokers
24	BBQPHX
25	I.A.B. 30 BBQ
26	Major Von Woody's Barron
27	Fast Eddies
28	Pappa Charlies
29	Nickle BBQ Team
30	Karnivorous
31	The Todd's BBQ
32	Treat America Smokers
33	Chubby Hubby BBQ

<embed wmode="opaque" src="http://static.ning.com/socialnetworkmain/widgets/video/flvplayer/flvplayer.swf?v=200912021300" FlashVars="config=http%3A%2F%2Fbbqthom.ning.com%2Fvideo%2Fvideo%2FshowPlayerConfig%3Fid%3D2414230%253AVideo%253A7273%26ck%3D-&video_smoothing=on&autoplay=off&isEmbedCode=1" width="260" height="344" bgColor="#000000" scale="noscale" allowScriptAccess="always" allowFullScreen="true" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"> </embed>


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 5, 2009)

I'll bet that confirms that the long trip was worth it and the trip home will be easier  Thanks for sharing Greg.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah, maybe he'll start posting here. :roll:


----------



## Thom Emery (Dec 12, 2009)

I have a couple of short videos from that day on my site


----------



## Rag1 (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks like I missed the top 5 again.


----------



## Bobberqer (Dec 14, 2009)

Rag said:
			
		

> Looks like I missed the top 5 again.




wot a knucklehead


----------

